# Carpets or blinds? And why are they never there?



## alexmayer (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm moving to UAE next month and have started looking for apartments. I'm surprised that almost everything I see is bare.

No washing machine, no lampshades, not even curtains or blinds!

Is this normal? I come from the UK where rental flats always have those, even the unfurnished ones.

Any advice on curtains or blinds. Where do people go to buy them? And do you usually put them up yourself (as i would at home) or is it easy to find a good handyman that will do it? And then when you leave are you expected to take the curtains with you?!

The windows on these apartments are enormous - so it seems really wasteful for each tenant to provide their own each time!

Any advice on curtains or blinds much appreciated (quell the excitement!)


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

White goods are often included in rentals - but carpets/curtains/blinds, no not normal.

Ikea is of course a popular place for these.

Plenty of maintenance companies throughout Dubai - you'll find plenty nowadays on the internet.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes - this is frustrating! It's the same back home, all appliances and basic window coverings are always included.

We are just going through a move right now and the cost of moving when you include the cost of movers and curtains/blinds is enormous. For blinds/curtains, you might also want to take some time and visit Dragon Mart. Plenty of vendors there. I find DM cheaper than Ikea. We did Ikea last time but this time we got a recommendation on a 'curtains guy'. He's about the same price as DM. They usually send installers and get it all sorted out.

We are taking down our blinds/curtains and taking them with us. Because they are standard Ikea size, we might be able to sell them - otherwise, pretty much a write off. One of the curtains we are using again in the new place - the curtain guy is altering it to fit one of the balcony doors.

Good luck with the move.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The last two apartments I lived in, in Dubai came with all the white goods.

You must be looking in the wrong places


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> You must be looking in the wrong places


Clearly!

We even saw some new properties where the landlord didn't even landscape and wanted the tenant to do the landscaping - unless of course, they got the asking price.

I didn't know landscaping was negotiable. It wasn't even just one property - almost all new properties had this 'standard'


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You havent yet come across the landlords who will charge you a fee if you do landscape the garden and insist you take it back to the state you got it in - or pay a fee.

Just another way to extract money out of people.


----------



## Nightowler (Aug 8, 2016)

Welcome to the land of expect little pay for a lot. White goods are quite common in apartments and sometimes in villas but landscaping and curtains are always a do it yourself thing. You'll get used to the greed and wastage here after a while.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

A friend of mine moved into a villa in Jumeirah Park and spent AED 40k on landscaping. The landlord then gave him 6 months notice to leave. Have a guess where the landlord is now living!


----------



## p.a (Jan 5, 2015)

alexmayer said:


> I'm moving to UAE next month and have started looking for apartments. I'm surprised that almost everything I see is bare.
> 
> No washing machine, no lampshades, not even curtains or blinds!
> 
> ...



If you are looking for short term rental (on monthly basis) you may find a fully furnished apartment including washing machine, lampshades & curtains.
but if u are looking for a long term (like one year contract) usually you wont find the electric appliance or curtains, and its normal.

you can get curtains or blinds at lower price at deirra/bur dubai/dragon-mart along with installation assistance.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The landlord broke the law.... he's required to give 12 months notice.



webmongaz said:


> A friend of mine moved into a villa in Jumeirah Park and spent AED 40k on landscaping. The landlord then gave him 6 months notice to leave. Have a guess where the landlord is now living!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The higher end apartments generally come with white goods included. Emaar is a perfect example.

Lower and midrange apartments generally don't include the white goods, nor do most villas. People buy their own fridges and cookers. It's a bit of a hassle but it's not that expensive or cumbersome to buy your own white goods, especially as there's plenty of bargains from departing expats.

I've never had fitted carpets or curtains in my apartments. Never needed them.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Actually, provided white goods may not necessarily be as wonderful as they sound. I took one look at the stuff in my place and asked the landlord to remove it immediately. I brought my own fridge, cooker and washing machine with me. I didn't want to have to deal with someone else's dirt....


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Specially since you do not know what exactly was washed in the washing machine,


----------



## alexmayer (Oct 24, 2016)

TallyHo said:


> I've never had fitted carpets or curtains in my apartments. Never needed them.


No curtains? Did you use blinds then? If not aren't you worried about being hauled in on some sort of indecency charge every time you have a little lie down?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

alexmayer said:


> No curtains? Did you use blinds then? If not aren't you worried about being hauled in on some sort of indecency charge every time you have a little lie down?


Not everywhere is overlooked!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Steve said it all.

Refreshing in its own way 



alexmayer said:


> No curtains? Did you use blinds then? If not aren't you worried about being hauled in on some sort of indecency charge every time you have a little lie down?


----------

